# Rate the username above you



## jrb (Apr 27, 2011)

The title says it all.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 27, 2011)

6/10 I guess... I don't know what it means.


----------



## jrb (Apr 27, 2011)

10/10

Awesome name


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 27, 2011)

8/10

Is it your name


----------



## bluedasher (Apr 27, 2011)

8/10!

Who doesn't like the Jedi?


----------



## jrb (Apr 27, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> 8/10
> 
> Is it your name



Nope


----------



## ianography (Apr 27, 2011)

6/10 kinda plain

Is it weird that I was thinking about making this thread?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 27, 2011)

10 because I love everyone and everything and I think the ponies should rule the world and muffins become our moon


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 27, 2011)

omg pwnies


----------



## cubefan4848 (Apr 27, 2011)

10 Waffle rules


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 27, 2011)

I remember making an exact same thread a looong time ago...


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 27, 2011)

0.1/0.2


----------



## jrb (Apr 28, 2011)

10/10

Nice name


----------



## Maniac (Apr 28, 2011)

6/10
I'm assuming they're initials


----------



## Edward (Apr 28, 2011)

8/10
Easily recognizable and not too flashy, long, or cluttered. I like.


----------



## Tiersy (Apr 28, 2011)

7/10
Also easily recognisable.
Leet-free.
Beat all other Edwards to it (whoops stuff like Edward123 or Edward1989 anyday)

I personally wouldn't have my christian name as a username, but you know what they say each to their own...


Explanation: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...t-does-your-username-mean&p=567282#post567282


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 28, 2011)

9/10
cool story

EDIT: I'm scared now.


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 28, 2011)

10/10


----------



## MrMoney (Apr 28, 2011)

9/10
Your name says it all


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 28, 2011)

10/10

I like money


----------



## cubefan4848 (Apr 28, 2011)

8/10
Cool


----------



## RTh (Apr 28, 2011)

8/10 Funny name =]


----------



## CubingCockney (Apr 28, 2011)

5/10 - Don't know what it stands for xD


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 28, 2011)

\( \frac{-\infty}{\infty} \)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 28, 2011)

7/10
I never remember digits in usernames at all, unless I associate with the user enough to remember.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 28, 2011)

```
#include <iostream>

using namespace std;

int main()
{
    int x = 3;
    int y = 5;
    int z = 10;
    int lolben;

    
    cout<<"Enter a number, 0 or 1";
    cin>>lolben;

    if(lolben == 1){
    
        cout<<x+y<<"/"<<z;
        cin.get();
    }

    else{
    cout<<"fuk yu";
    }

    return 0;
}
```


----------



## speed (Apr 28, 2011)

7/10


----------



## RTh (Apr 28, 2011)

> 5/10 - Don't know what it stands for xD



R: Ruben Th: Thor 
My first and middle name.


And rate for speed's nickname: 8/10 Even though it's simple, I like it =]


----------



## BC1997 (Apr 28, 2011)

8/10


----------



## spitcuba (Apr 28, 2011)

7/10 its boring


----------



## ianography (Apr 28, 2011)

7/10 for spit


----------



## Vinny (Apr 28, 2011)

8/10
creative


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 28, 2011)

3/10
It's stupid because it's supposed to sound like 'speedcuber' if pronounced in a really stupid, German way ^^


----------



## CubicNL (Apr 28, 2011)

7,5/10
I don't think it's that suitable for a username, but of course a famous sentence.


----------



## AnsonL (Apr 28, 2011)

6/10


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 28, 2011)

4/10 wat?


----------



## Hershey (Apr 28, 2011)

10/10

"B" and "xyz" rhyme!


----------



## Jungleterrain (Apr 28, 2011)

10/10 I have a 5lb Hersheys bar in my house. Actually next to me. I don't know how to eat it though.


----------



## jrb (Apr 28, 2011)

3/10

Okay


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 29, 2011)

10/0


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 29, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> ```
> #include <iostream>
> 
> using namespace std;
> ...


 
Okay, I'm just going to assume it's 100/10, thanks kiddo.

9/10
Hot ride.


----------



## emolover (Apr 29, 2011)

10/10 because everyone likes a dead phoenix.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 29, 2011)

Hershey said:


> "B" and "xyz" rhyme!


Uh, depends on where you're from. Americans need to lrntoacceptzedtoo.


----------



## emolover (Apr 29, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Uh, depends on where you're from. Americans need to lrntoacceptzedtoo.


 
 I wanted to know what people thought of my username.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 29, 2011)

I assume people will skip the usernames of people who didn't give ratings...


----------



## emolover (Apr 29, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> I assume people will skip the usernames of people who didn't give ratings...


 
Fine. 7/10 because you use numbers, but it is unique.


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 29, 2011)

really stylish username,i like that 967 in between

EDIT: Grrr...I got Ninja'd

8/10

reminds me of a revolver


----------



## crashdummy001 (Apr 29, 2011)

\( \frac{\text{it's}}{9000}! \)

cuz i felt like doing that


----------



## speed (Apr 29, 2011)

7.5/10


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 29, 2011)

0/10 because that is a drug.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 29, 2011)

10/10 

It's your name!


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Apr 29, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> 10 because I love everyone and everything and I think the ponies should rule the world and muffins become our moon



Pretty much this.



MrIndianTeen said:


> 10/10
> 
> It's your name!


 
10/10
Eh... It does its purpose, doesn't it? You're male, Indian, and a teenager?

(My name is my old nickname given to me a long, long time ago in a galaxy [country] far, far away)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 29, 2011)

9/10
Sketzer. I like it.


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 29, 2011)

4/10 Phoenixes are cool, death not so much, and the tildes annoy me... lol


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Apr 29, 2011)

5/10
don't know what it means.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 29, 2011)

11/10
Dragons are cool, and Ryu reminds me of street fighter.


----------



## speed (Apr 29, 2011)

9/10


----------



## hoopee (Apr 29, 2011)

9/10
Simple and sounds good.


----------



## E3cubestore (Apr 29, 2011)

5/10, reminds me of many Native Americans running around a campfire, whooping wildy... ....not quite sure why though.


----------



## jrb (Apr 29, 2011)

10/10

I like cube stores


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 29, 2011)

7/10 don't know what it means


----------



## jrb (Apr 29, 2011)

My initials



Back on topic: 6/10, I guess it does what it's meant for


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 29, 2011)

0/∞


----------



## ianography (Apr 29, 2011)

0/∞


----------



## jrb (Apr 29, 2011)

1/10

Don't know what it means


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 30, 2011)

7/10
Okay I guess


----------



## emolover (Apr 30, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> really stylish username,i like that 967 in between
> 
> EDIT: Grrr...I got Ninja'd
> 
> ...


 
Wait. Were you trying to be mean? Because weather you realize it or not, that was incredibly rude.


----------



## Maniac (Apr 30, 2011)

10/10
I like it because i'm emo.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 30, 2011)

ummmmmmmmmmmmmm 4/10 because the profile pic one was better


----------



## crashdummy001 (Apr 30, 2011)

0/10 because 777s are too lucky for you


----------



## ianography (Apr 30, 2011)

9/10 because crashdummies are funny-looking


----------



## pi.cubed (Apr 30, 2011)

7.5
I have no idea what it is but it sounds pretty cool.


----------



## emolover (Apr 30, 2011)

Maniac said:


> 10/10
> I like it because i'm emo.



Yea! Somebodies got it right!

Btw 5/10 because to me it's a MM&P copy.


----------



## Samania (Apr 30, 2011)

10. Emos are awesome. :3


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 30, 2011)

10 for the ponies!


----------



## satellitedanny (Apr 30, 2011)

10/10 because I read it S-A Mania


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 30, 2011)

10/10
Informative


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Apr 30, 2011)

10/10
simply cool.


----------



## hic2482w (Apr 30, 2011)

9/10
What's ryu?


----------



## Gredore (Apr 30, 2011)

7/10

nice


----------



## Dimeg (Apr 30, 2011)

"The Ballad of Shan *'Gredor'* was an epic poem that described an episode from the history and legends of the Jenet species.. "

This has probably nothing to do with your username, has it ?

still 8/10 =D


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Apr 30, 2011)

7/10.
don't get it.
(ryu means dragon in japanese)


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 30, 2011)

Ohhh I looove Japan. =P 9/10


----------



## speed (Apr 30, 2011)

7.5/10


----------



## ianography (Apr 30, 2011)

Reminds me of a skit that Bill Nye did before becoming Bill Nye the Science Guy. It was called 'Speedwalker'

8/10


----------



## Squishypants (Apr 30, 2011)

-20/10!!!!!!

It's either gorbachev or the hockey coach that used to throw pucks at my head in the dressing room when I missed good scoring chances or passed the puck in front of our own net. Either way, they're both monsters.


----------



## Puzzle (Apr 30, 2011)

5/10 well squishypants are not very attractive.


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 30, 2011)

7/10 Simple, on topic, but boring


----------



## RaresB (Apr 30, 2011)

9/10 cool


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 30, 2011)

hic2482w said:


> 9/10
> What's ryu?


 Unless he/she is referring to something different, Ryu is a character in the Street Fighter series and a character in the Ninja Gaiden games.

8/10


----------



## jrb (May 2, 2011)

3/10, I don't know what it means


----------



## Cube Crack (May 7, 2011)

um boring 4/10


----------



## jrb (May 8, 2011)

4/10

No comment


----------



## ianography (May 8, 2011)

6/10


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 8, 2011)

9/10

Well, I know graphing means writing. So...... The writing of Ian? It would be awesome to study about a cuber in a history book.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 8, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> 9/10
> 
> Well, I know graphing means writing. So...... The writing of Ian? It would be awesome to study about a cuber in a history book.


 Sorta

6/10 ya


----------



## speed (May 8, 2011)

10/10


----------



## 24653483361 (May 8, 2011)

7/10...i lol'd a bit


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 8, 2011)

10/10

That's my favorite number!!!


----------



## clincr (May 8, 2011)

6/10


----------



## ilikecubing (May 8, 2011)

5/10

whats that?


----------



## cubernya (May 8, 2011)

10/10 Who doesn't?


----------



## ianography (May 8, 2011)

7/10 don't know what it means.


----------



## ooveehoo (May 8, 2011)

You... take pictures of yourself? Seems legit, 8/10


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 9, 2011)

7/10

Pfft


----------



## JyH (May 9, 2011)

10/10
Eric Limeback is cool.


----------



## Edward (May 9, 2011)

7/10
Pretty cool I guess


----------



## JyH (May 9, 2011)

1/10
IDK what it is.


----------



## Ltsurge (May 9, 2011)

............?/10 
I don't even know if thats a real name.


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 9, 2011)

10/10

Haha i owned that guy


----------



## emolover (May 9, 2011)

4.90873490712398/10
I just dont like it too much.


----------



## JyH (May 9, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> ............?/10
> I don't even know if thats a real name.


 
They're called "initials". They're special because they are the first letter of your names.

10/10
Emo's are cool I guess.


----------



## emolover (May 9, 2011)

9/10

Because I like you avatar!


----------



## JyH (May 9, 2011)

10/10
Emu's are cool.


----------



## Ltsurge (May 9, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> 10/10
> 
> Haha i owned that guy


 
hmm... i reckon i could beat the team u used....


----------



## RaresB (May 9, 2011)

3.14159/10 it doesnt make sense


----------



## emolover (May 9, 2011)

10/10 because it pwns life.


----------



## Edward (May 9, 2011)

6/10
Meh. Remember-able though


----------



## emolover (May 9, 2011)

I think some doesnt like emo's. 

8/10 its nice and simple.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 9, 2011)

10/10 Nice name



pwnAge said:


> 3.14159/10 it doesnt make sense


 
He meant lieutenant (spelling?) surge, a pokemon leader.


----------



## CubeLTD (May 9, 2011)

8/10 pretty catchy-ish..


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 9, 2011)

8/10

meh


----------



## JyH (May 9, 2011)

10/10
Jedi's are from High School Musical, correct?


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 9, 2011)

10/10

ur telling me i had that username since i was 8 XD

Jyh guessing ur initials


----------



## irontwig (May 9, 2011)

7/10 
Old trilogy is nice, but I'm not too found of user names with numbers.


----------



## KitKat (May 9, 2011)

9/10 
it makes me laugh .... no offence but yeah


----------



## Maniac (May 9, 2011)

Cool, short, good candy bar.
10/10


----------



## Bapao (May 9, 2011)

8/10

Is it just me or were the last 5 pages the same 15-20 people rating each others names over and over?


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (May 9, 2011)

6/10
what does it mean?


----------



## Magix (May 9, 2011)

4/10

Caps lock and understrike = visually displeasing username


----------



## 4EverCuber (May 9, 2011)

8/10
intimidating name.


----------



## JohnZoidberg (May 9, 2011)

trite name
4/10


----------



## jrb (May 9, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> omg pwnies



I lol'd.

Back on topic: 10/10 if it's your name, 3/10 if it's not.


----------



## DGraciaRubik (May 9, 2011)

7/10 Simple


----------



## 5BLD (May 9, 2011)

7/10... I really don't know what to make of it.


----------



## professoralpha7 (May 9, 2011)

7/10
pretty sweet, especially if you don't do 5BLD


----------



## dfunct (May 9, 2011)

7/10

cool, but capitalization would help  

(realized I'm a hypocrite)


----------



## emolover (May 15, 2011)

Sorry for the bump but I was on another forum(newgrounds) and it had this exact same thread on it a few day ago. The reason that I'm making this post is because when I got ratings on the newgrounds "Rate the username above you" they were significantly lower then they were on this thread. 

Whats up with that?

I would be getting rating of 1-4 on newgrounds where as on here I got a 6 a few 9's and a lot of 10's. 

There are almost no rules about writing hateful comments on newgrounds where as in here you can get banned for it. I wonder if the reason I was getting high rating on here was because you think I would consider it hateful then go tell a mod. 

Freaky!


dfunct said:


> 7/10
> 
> cool, but capitalization would help
> 
> (realized I'm a hypocrite)


 
7/10

Mehh... Its ok if its an abbreviation of dysfunctional.


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 15, 2011)

10/10

EMO'S FTW


----------



## emolover (May 15, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> 10/10
> 
> EMO'S FTW


 
Do you mean it?


----------



## Ltsurge (May 15, 2011)

emolover said:


> Do you mean it?


 
... awkward silence... 

(IMAKEDRYJOKES)


----------



## emolover (May 15, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> ... awkward silence...
> 
> (IMAKEDRYJOKES)


 
I remember you giving me a ten... did YOU mean it?


----------



## ianography (May 15, 2011)

emolover said:


> I remember you giving me a ten... did YOU mean it?


 
8/10

besides the "ography" part of my name is supposed to be a subject, such as in school there's geography.


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 15, 2011)

yeh ima kinda emo but hardly


----------



## Ltsurge (May 15, 2011)

err (another awkward silence) jks 

i don't remember that though but i'll give you 8/10 now  (Deteriorating username value faster than fII stickers)


----------



## emolover (May 15, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> yeh ima kinda emo but hardly


 
I cant tell if you are or not, because you only see your arms in your videos and there's nothing suspicious about them. From the music thats in you video's it very "not emo". Is it the way you think?

I dont know if people realize this but I myself am not Emo, I am a hipster. The username and and signature just means that I like emo's and just because I self injure does not necessarily mean I am emo. Maybe when it gets cold in Indiana again I will start dressing emo but I dont now.


----------



## Hershey (May 15, 2011)

I think I wear too much black or dark blue colors...


----------



## emolover (May 15, 2011)

Hershey said:


> I think I wear too much black or dark blue colors...


 
Do YOU too think your emo?


----------



## Hershey (May 15, 2011)

emolover said:


> Do YOU too think your emo?


 
I don't injure myself, sorry.


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 15, 2011)

Hershey said:


> I don't injure myself, sorry.


 
I just hate myself


----------



## emolover (May 15, 2011)

Hershey said:


> I don't injure myself, sorry.


 
Its as if you didnt read my post 3 posts above yours.




Jedi5412 said:


> I just hate myself


 
I sense sarcasm.


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 15, 2011)

no seriousely my life sucks


----------



## emolover (May 15, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> no seriousely my life sucks


 
I'm sorry for you, how does it suck.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 15, 2011)

\( \frac{1}{e} \)


----------



## emolover (May 15, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> \( \frac{1}{e} \)


 
Care to say why?


----------



## speed (May 15, 2011)

7/10 
not bad


----------



## Engberg91 (May 15, 2011)

8/10
I like speed =P


----------



## Edward (May 15, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> no seriousely my life sucks


 
You have a computer, working internet, and cubes
It can't be that bad :Y

6/10


----------



## ilikecubing (May 15, 2011)

10/10 for simplicity


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 15, 2011)

10/10 So do I


----------



## ianography (May 15, 2011)

10/10 who doesn't?

GARR ninja'd. Well whatevs 8/10


----------



## professoralpha7 (May 15, 2011)

9/10
pretty epic. along the lines of "thewestonian"


----------



## speed (May 16, 2011)

9/10 
i like the word "alpha"


----------



## jrb (May 16, 2011)

10\10

That's what cubing is all about


----------



## ilikecubing (May 16, 2011)

4/10 too short


----------



## Fire Cuber (May 16, 2011)

9/10 I hope you are not lying, if you do 1/10


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 16, 2011)

7/10
Hot


----------



## Enter (May 16, 2011)

blue is cool and blue cross ftw so 8/10


----------



## Fire Cuber (May 16, 2011)

7/10


----------



## speed (May 16, 2011)

8/10 !!!!


----------



## emolover (May 16, 2011)

D***... I wasn't hoping to revive this thread.


----------



## Maniac (May 16, 2011)

I self-injure, but that's it.


----------



## emolover (May 16, 2011)

Maniac said:


> I self-injure, but that's it.


 
Did I ask you? Dont think you have to be telling me this stuff just because I do it.


----------



## tnk351 (May 12, 2018)

Bump
7/10
Btw this thread exists in the future
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/rate-the-username-above-you.67733/


----------

